# Pictures of my chicks for those not following my thread



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Here are pics of my chicks for those not following my thread . Ages are Baby 1 4days old , Baby 2 is 3 days old and Baby 3 is 1 day old


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Those are some adorable babies


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Cuties! You do such a good job at raising them. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

They're lookin' good!  !!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Aw, little yellow fuzzies. They're adorable!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Awwwww they are so cute, little fuzz balls


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw so cute


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a pic from tonight , I will be taking another in the morning also 
Baby 1 , Baby 2 , Baby 3 , Baby 4 from left to right


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

They really are just so adorable!!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

It's cute how you have them in line and amazing to see the diferrence in sizes all from the same clutch! Adorable babies!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Some updated pics !
*(9 days old)Baby 1 *
















*(7 days old)Baby 2 *








*(5 days old)Baby 3 * 








*(3 days old)Baby 3 *








*ALL 4*


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

So.Precious. Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

More pics 
Baby 1 crest








Baby 1 wing








All 4 babies !


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are some good looking chicks! I love the shots of them lined up!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

More pictures !!!
*Baby 1-M/F-12 days old
















Baby 2-M/F-10 days old








Baby 3-Female-8 days old








Baby 4-M/F-6 days old








ALL 4 Babies in order from Left to right Baby 1,2,3,4







*


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Some more pictures since i haven't posted any you can watch them grown from the start of the thread

*19 days old, Male Grey Split Pied, 94 Grams








17 days old, Male Grey Split Pied, 83 Grams








15 days old, Female Cinnamon Pied Pearl, 70 Grams








13 days old, Male Pied ,58 Grams







*


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are so cute and adorable looking.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's my final update until the babies all fledge
*Page 21 days old 103 grams








Moondoggie 19 days old 96 grams








Mocha 17 days old 91 grams








Daddy's boy no name yet 15 days old 84 grams







*


----------

